# Word



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Allow myself to introduce myself. WillW, was Tx reds. Fish Texas waters mostly but will go after bulls in La & Poon in Fl. Used to own a copperhead, upgraded to a B2.


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Will! Where in Tx?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Gramps said:


> Welcome Will! Where in Tx?


SE of Houston


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

WillW said:


> Allow myself to introduce myself. WillW, was Tx reds. Fish Texas waters mostly but will go after bulls in La & Poon in Fl. Used to own a copperhead, upgraded to a B2.


Hi Will, I am in League City. PM me if you would like to fish this fall. Also thinking La and Florida this year.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool! I'm over in Spring Branch and cannot wait for the cool weather redfish.


----------

